# How to pair 05' M3 with bluetooth phone?



## cayman-diver (Mar 16, 2005)

I am wondering if someone can post an instruction on to how pair '05 M3 with Motorola V551 bluetooth phone. 

I was able successfully pair the same phone with my wife's 05' X5. 

Thanx


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

cayman-diver said:


> I am wondering if someone can post an instruction on to how pair '05 M3 with Motorola V551 bluetooth phone.
> 
> I was able successfully pair the same phone with my wife's 05' X5.
> 
> Thanx


It should be fairly easy..
enable BT on the phone, or search for device and turn the ignition key on, then enter code and accept connection..make sure you always allow that connection automatically(phone setting)
I did notice there is something going on with what key position you're supposed to be in...The instructions seem easy enough, but doesn't always work as such..I think sometimes, you'll just have to try a couple of times...
I did it one time with the V710 or whatever, and I was successful when I went to position 2 waited a second, and went back to position 1...Once it's paired, you'll never have another issue with it..but every now and then, it's slow picking up BT..and could take up to 5-10 minutes of driving around before it connects..But does not happen often..


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

cayman-diver said:


> I am wondering if someone can post an instruction on to how pair '05 M3 with Motorola V551 bluetooth phone.
> 
> I was able successfully pair the same phone with my wife's 05' X5.
> 
> Thanx


http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=16


----------

